# KazaaliteK++ and the RIAA



## harofreak00

alright, so we all know that the RIAA is after all us music downloaders.  i know they are going after the ppl that actually share there music first, but will they really go after the people that just download and dont share.  i check to see if i am on the RIAA hitlist like once a week by searching my IP address.  as long as you dont share your files, and dont act as a supernode, are we ok?


----------



## [tab]

What hitlist?

AFAIK the point of P2P apps if you don't share it dies... thus the RIAA win anyway.


----------



## harofreak00

http://www.eff.org/IP/P2P/riaasubpoenas/

http://www.techtv.com/news/culture/jump/0,24196,3506996,00.html


yeah, but there are the people that dont care/dont know that the riaa is after them.  i am not taking that chance with having over 4000 songs


----------



## vladimirbot

just go and by CDs and stay out of truoble before they cath u, thats my advice


----------



## jasu

undefined


			
				harofreak00 said:
			
		

> alright, so we all know that the RIAA is after all us music downloaders.  i know they are going after the ppl that actually share there music first, but will they really go after the people that just download and dont share.  i check to see if i am on the RIAA hitlist like once a week by searching my IP address.  as long as you dont share your files, and dont act as a supernode, are we ok?


----------



## ZER0X

As if there seriously going to crack on that many people using P2P  It's probably somehing to scare people to stop using it


----------

